# O'Neill soft shell jacket / second layer



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

This hooded jacket from O'Neill is made from "Hyper Fleece fabric" which is a two layer system, shell on the outside and smooth inside, almost fleece like.

O'Neill says: O'Neill Hyperfleece on Vimeo (BTW, I have no affiliation with the company dudes. Just went surfing in Santa Cruz a lot. 

The durable outer layer offers protection from the cold, making this the perfect spring wind jacket for standing around on the beach rigging up sails or kites. It has a fleece backed hood with elasticated drawstrings, a full zip fastening, three front zipped pockets and an embroidered O'Neill logo, plus a metal brand tab on the hood. 

I got the one that is black logos on black. It feels like a wet suit, the material. This thing is pimp! Really keeps the wind out and the warmth in. Clothing and wet suits, thats what a clothing and wet suit company should make, because this is a product that is done right. 

Its on the expensive side, but hey, its actually worth it. On those really, really cold winter days where ther is wind as hell when you reach the top in the lift and you are freezing your ass off, this thing really makes a difference. Standing in the wind kite (snow) boarding, this thing really helped much more that just my jacket and 2 layers. 

Pros: 
- Quality
- Pimp looks
- Works against wind and cold
- Beads water
- Hood

Cons:
- Sort of on the expensive side at 100 Euros

Shows the back:









Style I got: "Hammer Freak" Blacked Out Hyperfleece:


----------

